# pensavano che lei fosse una di quelle che se "la tirava"



## Charmed51

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec ces deux expressions que j'ai trouvées dans un texte : "pensavano che lei fosse una di quelle che se "la tirava" et "fare razza a parte"

Pour "fare razza a parte" j'avais pensé à "faire bande à part" est-ce correct ?

Mais je ne comprends pas du tout "la tirava" .

Merci.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charmed51 said:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec ces deux expressions que j'ai trouvées dans un texte : "pensavano che lei fosse una di quelle che se "la tirava"
> 
> Mais je ne comprends pas du tout "la tirava" .
> 
> Merci.



E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Chiapas

Ciao Charmed51,
Una "che se la tira" è una ragazza che, senza averne motivo, si dà troppa importanza e non dà confidenza.
In mancanza di maggior contesto direi che qualcuno "che fa razza a parte" è uno che non si mischia con gli altri.


----------



## Charmed51

Chiapas said:


> Ciao Charmed51,
> Una "che se la tira" è una ragazza che, senza averne motivo, si dà troppa importanza e non dà confidenza.
> In mancanza di maggior contesto direi che qualcuno "che fa razza a parte" è uno che non si mischia con gli altri.


Ok grazie mille !


----------



## matoupaschat

Si, pour un motif ou l'autre, on ne veut pas donner les informations de contexte, il est toujours possible de chercher _personnellement_ dans le dictionnaire du Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tirare/ 
En tapant ensuite "tirarsela" dans la fonction recherche du navigateur sur la page en question, on arrive directement à ceci:*g.* Nell’uso fam., è com. l’espressione _tirarsela_, darsi arie, assumere atteggiamenti di superiorità: _come se la tira_,_ da quando è stata nominata direttrice!
_​
Ciao .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Tout à fait d'accord, Matou 
Hehehe  ... c'était juste pour te saluer avec mille bizz!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Anna  bizz, bizz, bizz!
Ho spesso l'impressione che in fatto di ricerca ci si dimentichino le cose più ovvie e volevo anche ricordarle, semplicemente .


----------

